# Oil Seal



## bobert (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello!
Long story short neighbor gave me a H12XL (1258) in excellent condition except the tec 12 had bad blow by to such an extent as the fuel pump could not keep up. Had to go to gravity. Next I purchased a QT17 (1666) with all the accessories. Kohler was rebuilt and sounds great, no leaks, everything else beaten or welded back together! Being a rookie, I thought these two would be very similar so that I could build one good unit. (Laugh here!) Well, got to use the body parts, and some other bits so I got the QT going and it looks good. Now I need to do seals on all the accessories; 19230, and the 19240. Now the quick questions for the pros: I can get subs from NAPA for the National 470 559 seal how is the best way to remove it? This is the one on the drive shaft of the 19230. Do I need a press to install the new one? The drawing shows a boot on one tine. Where can I find one as mine is torn off.
Lastly, the hydro lift kit does not hold pressure for very long with the machine running. No obvious leaks though. Thoughts?

Thank you,


----------

